# Bat Partners



## MopyDream44 (Feb 1, 2018)

During the Rover Event, I did my absolute best to maintain an equal exchange of butterflies with friends who were gifting them to me. I believe I was pretty successful, but it did become more difficult to return the same number of butterflies during the second half of the event. It also became a bit more difficult to keep track of who I sent butterflies to because I wouldn't be able to return them straight away due to the low catch rate. Still, I worked very hard to get butterflies to my friends (even starting an account for my fiance) and actively growing flowers with the same effort even after I had cleared all of the goals. I sent out messages and checked the threads to see who needed butterflies because I didn't want to end the event with butterflies knowing they could have helped a friend. Unfortunately, despite my efforts to help friends with the Rover Event, I sent so many butterflies to friends who simply did not share back, and it was quite sad. On the positive side, I also discovered a handful of friends who were so kindhearted and generous with their butterflies. 

I'm hoping to find a few more friends who are dedicated to sharing bats with friends and helping others during Lottie's Gothic Rose Festival. I'm not expecting 100% return rate (I promise) because I understand that you won't always be able to share back due to catch rates, personal luck, available spaces, and so on; however, it would be nice if friends helped with watering if they are unable to share. I created this thread not only to find new friends, but to connect others who are seeking help with this event as well. So please, if you're truly looking for partners during this event, reply with your ID & IGN, so people can add you, but please don't reply if you have absolutely no intention of sharing with others. Not returning bats will inevitably hurt kind generous friends who are dedicated to sharing, and that is not acceptable.


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Feb 1, 2018)

Hey! You helped me out quite a bit during the Rover event so I'm hoping to return the favour during this round! My IGN is Alycia btw, just so you know who I am when I share some bats to you. I wish you luck and I hope you find a few more dedicated people!


----------



## layn (Feb 1, 2018)

*question*

is it just me or did horrinle on pocket camp compared to other game

- - - Post Merge - - -

is it just me or did nintendo do horrinle on pocket camp compared to other game

- - - Post Merge - - -

is it just me or did nintendo do horrinle on pocket camp compared to other game


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 1, 2018)

Frostbite2002 said:


> Hey! You helped me out quite a bit during the Rover event so I'm hoping to return the favour during this round! My IGN is Alycia btw, just so you know who I am when I share some bats to you. I wish you luck and I hope you find a few more dedicated people!



You helped me so much as well during the Rover Event! Thanks again for that! Expect some bats coming your way soon!


----------



## SierraSigma (Feb 1, 2018)

Mopy! How are you doing for bats? Im on 54 and 30, and I wasnt even growing any roses for the first 6 hours (I was trying for that purebred purple tulip. Which I failed to do by the way, so I have to start from scratch again).

I havnt neglected you, I just havnt had anything to share all morning: Ive only been able to give if I have received. Not that you were to know this.

Rest assured my next crop should nudge me just ahead of my debts. And which point I should become a generous man.

Dont send me reds: give them generously elsewhere instead. Unless you need them yourself. Then youll get them and more back.

I agree with you too. My game has basically become me sharing with the same handful of people, and every now and again a stranger wanders in and gives me a tentative red. They get it back, but no more than what they give. I aim to be more generous later, but its like certain people have clumped into cliques. Sort their own out first, then help out elsewhere later. I think the issue is that if you didnt manage to get a clique formed last event then one would struggle to find a place in one now.

Its a strange phenomenon. It all comes down to the fact that, in my observations, there are two types of player: the selfless and the selfish. And it is fear of the selfish that have caused the selfless to splinter off like this.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 1, 2018)

SierraSigma said:


> Mopy! How are you doing for bats? Im on 54 and 30, and I wasnt even growing any roses for the first 6 hours (I was trying for that purebred purple tulip. Which I failed to do by the way, so I have to start from scratch again).
> 
> I havnt neglected you, I just havnt had anything to share all morning: Ive only been able to give if I have received. Not that you were to know this.
> 
> ...



Honestly, I haven't even paid attention to my own count. I have slowly been trying to repay bats that have been shared with me and then delivering the rest to active friends who shared during the rover event, but I'm only able to share one or two bats at a time to my friends so far, and I still have a bunch of friends left to share with. Ideally I would like to get all of my active friends who are participating in the event a few bats, but that may take me a while to accomplish because I have a large list. I wouldn't worry too much about friends not sharing straight off the bat (haha puns). I believe you will experience more butterflies being shared when there are more in rotation (everyone is still only a few crops in). Also, keep in mind that not all of your friends may know your plan to split between hybrids and event flowers for the first half. Some people may hop into your garden and think that you're playing the newest event very casually and may opt to share with people who they believe may want them more (that's only a guess though). For example, I have friends who I would love to share with, but they haven't played the event yet, so I chose friends who are active in the event right now because I want to make sure those bats are going to people who truly want to receive them.


----------



## SierraSigma (Feb 1, 2018)

Oh, no, perhaps you misunderstand. I wasnt complaining at all. I am exceptionally happy with my progress: especially seeing as I have only grown 36 roses myself. I have some excellent friends on my list, who share and return what they catch, same strategy as me and yourself. I think it comes from being so precious about my market box stock and ruthlessly blocking players who took more than they had to offer.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 1, 2018)

SierraSigma said:


> Oh, no, perhaps you misunderstand. I wasnt complaining at all. I am exceptionally happy with my progress: especially seeing as I have only grown 36 roses myself. I have some excellent friends on my list, who share and return what they catch, same strategy as me and yourself. I think it comes from being so precious about my market box stock and ruthlessly blocking players who took more than they had to offer.



Oh, I didn't think you were complaining! I just didn't want you to be sad thinking people were sharing in cliques only, and I was trying to help you feel better.  I think I just have strong negative associations with the word "clique" and I usually assume it makes people sad. My apologies! I'm really happy you're making great progress though. Sorry you didn't get your hybrid though. I slacked off of the hybrids again because I knew Lottie's Rose Festival was coming up, and I didn't want to have a bunch of hybrids I didn't want to pluck. Starting to wonder if I'll ever get my hybrids done with all these flower events lol.


----------



## SierraSigma (Feb 1, 2018)

It doesnt bother me at all as I appear to be part of one of said cliques. I sort of meant, like, we in this clique, if indeed that is what it is, seem to be sorting each other out first. Then we'll move on to helping others. Or, I will anyway. For example, I just got my 60th red bat, and the only purple roses I grew were the five 30 second ones.

I meant more that those who didnt form such bonds in the first event must be struggling today. Those people can rest assured, I still intend to have to grow 240 more purple roses for flower trade, so Ill still be churning out red ones.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm looking for someone that gives bats back as well, I had a good give back in the rover event but I could always use more bats. 
My PCFC is: 1984 1656 516,  the name is Heidi. ^^


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 1, 2018)

@SierraSigma ahhh I getcha! Yeah, I'm getting very close to finishing off the red gothic bat goals, but I plan to keep growing the entire event, so I'm hoping I have plenty to share with all of my friends too! 

@Ably.Saucey I will add you tonight! I'm on a bit of a game break because I ran out of space on my phone, and I need to clear out some of my photos and possibly some older apps I no longer use. XD I wish Apple phones had more space.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 1, 2018)

I'd love some friends to share bats with as well!

*In-game name*: Miyue
*Friend ID*: 8687 9314 340


----------



## Xyla (Feb 1, 2018)

2893 2070 939 

I will return the favor to any bats shared. Long as I have th bats lol but shld be fine cause I plant non stop.. will keep a few flowers out next round 

Good luck


----------



## SierraSigma (Feb 2, 2018)

Hey Mopy. I got done with golds this morning thank you, so if youre sending them over for my benefit there's no need.

And my spawn/catch rate hasnt been good at all for 2 cycles.

My next crop (4 mins) is coming your way, but only send them back if you want me to try and catch and return them to you.


----------



## Imbri (Feb 2, 2018)

I don't have any more regular bats, but I currently have 5 gold bats to share, and will continue to grow red roses for now, so if anyone needs some, let me know.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Feb 2, 2018)

i just started pocket camp yesterday so i dont really understand sharing bats and stuff yet, but do you need to keep planting new flowers for bats to appear?


----------



## Imbri (Feb 2, 2018)

tsukune_713 said:


> i just started pocket camp yesterday so i dont really understand sharing bats and stuff yet, but do you need to keep planting new flowers for bats to appear?



If you plant new flowers (only the purple and red gothic roses), bats will appear when they bloom. If you have any flowers blooming (regular or the special ones), people can leave a bat on them for you.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hey everyone, first of all, thank you guys so much for sharing so far! I was able to complete my first round goals because of all of your help! I've been able to return most of what has been shared with me as well, so hopefully I helped you guys out a little too! I still haven't added anyone new, but I will be adding everyone who posted their IDs asap. I'm still growing flowers, so I will be able to send bats to people who still need them, but I've slowed down a bit today because I'm not feeling very well. Also, just a quick reminded that I do take a peek to see who has finished their goals because I try to pass along bats to as many people in need as possible. If you are still in need of a specific kind please let me know, and I will try to get you bats of that kind. I would also encourage everyone to add each other so we can continue working together to get everyone's goals met!


----------



## Imbri (Feb 2, 2018)

Thank you, everyone, for all the generosity in sharing! I just hit the last challenge for the gold bats (I've moved my goth items to the upstairs of my camper, if anyone wants to check on how far I got), so please put me down near the bottom of the list, for now. I won't need any help until the next round starts; I'd rather see people who are still trying for completion get the bats.

I'll keep growing flowers, so I'll be able to hand out bats, as well.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Feb 2, 2018)

Imbri said:


> If you plant new flowers (only the purple and red gothic roses), bats will appear when they bloom. If you have any flowers blooming (regular or the special ones), people can leave a bat on them for you.


 thank you


----------



## Starrynight44 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi! my ID Is 3653 3783 004 I just started this morning i'm at the start pretty much, i'm happy to just water flowers and exchange bats my ign is Sarah.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the help so far! Not having great luck catching golden bats though so would really appreciate getting more! I'll try to share them back asap.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 3, 2018)

Oh man! See I'm not that tedious I just try to gift back whose gifted me, but if they don't have space available when I get on sadly I can't share them, and just try to get them next time around. I try to be fair and distribute more to those who give more, but mostly I'm doing 2+ bats for everyone who gives me any as long as they have spaces open. I was in a gifting war earlier today with one of my friends (I don't recall her name) but we were gifting each other back to back, it was pretty funny! I keep 6 flowers open at all times, or try because the gifters are QUICK! Usually after delivering all of my bats I get back and all six plants are full up again! I'm finished now with the purple bats but still need golden, that's why I've been planting more of the red flowers but the catch rate is awful! I still appreciate ALL bats I'm gifted and will send 'em on back!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 3, 2018)

I’m gonna need a RAID of golden gothic bats, I already finished the regular ones.

Here’s my ID: 6976-7033-178


----------



## Bucky42 (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi friends,
   Keeping a list takes too much time but I did try to make sure I was returning bats with people that shared with me. Some of the problem was that when I was playing some people didn't have flowers to put the bats on. I tried to water gardens and if people had something between 5,000 and 10,000 bells in their box I would buy it as a thank you. 
   I am done with the first part so if anyone on my list still needs bats just let me know. I am trying to grow lots of the flowers so I can get flower boxes and other flower trades. I will share the bats I get with the people on my friends list when I get bats on my flowers. I do try and go back and forth a few times if I see someone is on & returning them quickly back to me. I figure that means they really need the bats. I don't keep count though so please don't get upset if I don't share the same number of bats you shared with me. Plus it is not a 100% catch rate.
   I will check back here later & see if anyone has posted that they need the bats who are on my friends list or sent me a friend request. I will try really hard today & tomorrow to trade back and forth with those that still need bats.
  Have fun & enjoy your weekend.
Kira - pocket camp name


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 3, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Oh man! See I'm not that tedious I just try to gift back whose gifted me, but if they don't have space available when I get on sadly I can't share them, and just try to get them next time around. I try to be fair and distribute more to those who give more, but mostly I'm doing 2+ bats for everyone who gives me any as long as they have spaces open. I was in a gifting war earlier today with one of my friends (I don't recall her name) but we were gifting each other back to back, it was pretty funny! I keep 6 flowers open at all times, or try because the gifters are QUICK! Usually after delivering all of my bats I get back and all six plants are full up again! I'm finished now with the purple bats but still need golden, that's why I've been planting more of the red flowers but the catch rate is awful! I still appreciate ALL bats I'm gifted and will send 'em on back!



Oh, that's totally just me I think Kaydee. I don't expect people to use my crazy method lol. My method is honestly fed by my anxiety because during the Rover Event I had a hard time remembering who I gave butterflies back to even though I tried my best. I was honestly just worried that friends may have been short changed, and I didn't want anyone to be sad. I know what you mean though about friends not having spaces open. Even keeping track of everything, it can still be difficult to have times matching up, and by the time spaces are free, I may not have anything to share at that point. Also keeping close track of everything in a way has almost made me more anxious because I feel more pressure to get these bats back to people, but I'm not always able to. I may just go back to being a bit more relaxed about it because I fear I may only stress myself out more if I'm not able to return bats with the lower catch rates in part two. Anyhoo, I will try to get some golden bats to you asap.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky42 said:


> Hi friends,
> Keeping a list takes too much time but I did try to make sure I was returning bats with people that shared with me. Some of the problem was that when I was playing some people didn't have flowers to put the bats on. I tried to water gardens and if people had something between 5,000 and 10,000 bells in their box I would buy it as a thank you.
> I am done with the first part so if anyone on my list still needs bats just let me know. I am trying to grow lots of the flowers so I can get flower boxes and other flower trades. I will share the bats I get with the people on my friends list when I get bats on my flowers. I do try and go back and forth a few times if I see someone is on & returning them quickly back to me. I figure that means they really need the bats. I don't keep count though so please don't get upset if I don't share the same number of bats you shared with me. Plus it is not a 100% catch rate.
> I will check back here later & see if anyone has posted that they need the bats who are on my friends list or sent me a friend request. I will try really hard today & tomorrow to trade back and forth with those that still need bats.
> ...



Ack! I hope my outlined plan didn't stress you out! I really just wanted to be transparent about what I was doing so people didn't get hurt or upset. Anyhoo, thank you so much for the help during part one! I really do appreciate any help friends are able to give, especially watering my garden. Also, even thought they don't really do anything, the Kudos always give me good feels. I am also finished with the first part of the event, so please pass on those butterflies to others unless you just need to drop off for a seed harvest. I am working hard to make sure they find a good home (they are cute as heck after all). I think I'm going to go ahead and edit my OP again because I don't want anyone to be stressed or sad! Seriously, you are all amazing!! Thank you so much <3


----------



## Bucky42 (Feb 3, 2018)

Mopy, 
   No worries! I love Kudos too that is why I pass them around, especially when someone gives me something. Also I wanted to tell you I like your campsite. It is fun with all the bears sitting out I have a feeling you play a lot like I do (maybe I play too much). I am still working on all the regular flower cross breeding & getting the items. It seems to take a long time but it is fun. 
   I might copy you and put some of my bears out; that is once I get more than the one I have. I like that you started the sharing threads for the events.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 3, 2018)

Bucky42 said:


> Mopy,
> No worries! I love Kudos too that is why I pass them around, especially when someone gives me something. Also I wanted to tell you I like your campsite. It is fun with all the bears sitting out I have a feeling you play a lot like I do (maybe I play too much). I am still working on all the regular flower cross breeding & getting the items. It seems to take a long time but it is fun.
> I might copy you and put some of my bears out; that is once I get more than the one I have. I like that you started the sharing threads for the events.



Thank you so much for the compliment! I do play quite a bit, and you should totally put your bears out! They are adorable and fun to decorate with. I did a teddy bear luncheon with the Rover stuff, and I loved it so much I wanted to carry the theme over. I'm still working on getting all of the flower furniture, but all of these garden events keep stalling the process.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey everyone, just a quick check who needs bats.

IGN: ExampleName123
Bats Needed: Gothic and/or Golden


----------



## D i a (Feb 3, 2018)

Hey friends! I return garden creatures as best I can, this event it hasn't been much of a catching problem - it's that everyone's flowers are growing/already full of garden creatures! I try to keep an eye on that and return to share creatures/water flowers.
I'll add you all that still need bats; I collected all of the basic and golden bats I need, just waiting for the second part of the event now.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 3, 2018)

Oh gosh. I’ve been trying to give back to any one who gave me bats but I’ve been interstate and back and fairly busy during this event. Added to that with the time difference between Sydney and Japan and America, sometimes I’m just out of sync with my friends. There’s probably been a few times that I’ve disappointed my friends because they gifted to me but when I had the chance to play they were already full or only growing. I’ve tried to go back to gift today since I returned only to find that several friends aren’t ready, either they are growing or all harvested or full. Overall I’ve been able to be much more reciprocal this event, though. The last one was so awkward when I was gifted four or five butterflies but catching only one or none so I was having such a hard time giving back!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 4, 2018)

Just wanted to add in here, don't know how many of my new friends added me off this thread, but I am done with round 1 so don't feel obligated to send me bats back! I am still going to grow roses and share bats I get just to help others until part 2 is up. So for now, you don't need to send me bats back!


----------



## Dede (Feb 4, 2018)

If anyone still needs bats you can add me: 1018 5949 890. Don't worry about sending anything back.


----------



## Garrett (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm done with week one so add me if you want bats.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 5, 2018)

Thank you everyone for offering up your bats. I do hope people take everyone up on the offer sooner than later. The last day of the Rover Event seemed like a frenzy to get butterflies. Plus, the more people we can get through round one, the easier it will be to help everyone in round two! Anyhoo, enjoy the last day before the crazy everyone! <3


----------



## Ellexi (Feb 6, 2018)

My friend ID is 86181274789 and my name on PC is Gabbie

I grow flowers every time I open the app. My catch rates kind of suck, but I try to share my bats to the 1-2 people who kind of return bats sometimes (lol)

I would really appreciate a dedicated bat buddy and if you pick me, could you like this post or reply so I know to focus you with my bats? Thank you for reading!!


----------



## Bucky42 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi Friends,
   The second half of the bat challenge is much harder, at least for me. I have not been catching many of the ruby or diamond bats which is disappointing because I really love sharing them back and forth. I will keep trying to catch them and I will share them as soon as I catch them. Have a great day!


----------



## Tranquil Thyme (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I am new to the game/forum and would like to share my game id and make new friends.  I am growing flowers now for the last part of the event and not having much luck catching bats ugh. I will share what I do mange to catch back with you and will stop by to water your plants, give you kudos and make a few purchases as my appreciation for helping me out. If you only see a few bats returned its because I didn't have a good catch, you may have already gotten bats from others, your flowers aren't ready yet but I will be back around to check in on you.

My market box was full but its been depleted in the last few days so I am working to replenish it now. I have some items that probably won't sell so I will just delete those to make room for items that everyone needs. Thanks have a great afternoon.

My game name is Jador 5493-5800-727


----------



## tsukune_713 (Feb 6, 2018)

Tranquil Thyme said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new to the game/forum and would like to share my game id and make new friends.  I am growing flowers now for the last part of the event and not having much luck catching bats ugh. I will share what I do mange to catch back with you and will stop by to water your plants, give you kudos and make a few purchases as my appreciation for helping me out. If you only see a few bats returned its because I didn't have a good catch, you may have already gotten bats from others, your flowers aren't ready yet but I will be back around to check in on you.
> 
> My market box was full but its been depleted in the last few days so I am working to replenish it now. I have some items that probably won't sell so I will just delete those to make room for items that everyone needs. Thanks have a great afternoon.
> ...



i added you 
im pretty new myself  i started the first or second day the event started 
i have lots of purple bats, and a few gold, i finished the purple ones so far and need gold ones yet along with the 2 new ones XD

if anyone else wants to add me my id is 8234 9393 376


----------



## Tranquil Thyme (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi Tsukune-

I just got your invite I am headed to your camp now. Waiting on diamond and rubies now ugh. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Feb 6, 2018)

Tranquil Thyme said:


> Hi Tsukune-
> 
> I just got your invite I am headed to your camp now. Waiting on diamond and rubies now ugh. Thanks for the invite.


thank you for the bats  i just visited your garden, sadly you only had the 3 flowers bloomed so i could only leave 3 bats for you, hopefully they help though


----------



## Starrynight44 (Feb 6, 2018)

Sorry to anyone who i didn't give bats back to asap, I have terrible timing when i look everyone's growing flowers and i cant give any sorry about that.  I completed all the first ones, Good luck on the second half everyone thanks a lot for the help. ^-^


----------



## Lee (Feb 7, 2018)

Ooo this is a good idea, I've been looking for active players in this event to drop my bats off to. I'll go ahead and add who ever's in this thread, my ACPC ID is in my sig and my name is the same as my username here.

I finished the purple ones already, but the rest I'm still working on... I still haven't finished the Golden bats from the first round and especially want to, so if anyone has any of those to spare going send them my way!! I also have over 1100 Leaf Tickets saved and will be using them for more accurate captures, so I should definitely be able to send those out again too to anyone here who wants them. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

... and my flowers are just blooming, so that was good timing!! Not too many spawns though... This time I will leave some flowers down for anyone who wants to trade bats.


----------



## Bucky42 (Feb 7, 2018)

I can help out those on my friends list with bats so just let me know. The second half is harder so I have been growing flowers as soon as once batch is ready to harvest. I do usually leave 3 open ones for friends. That way I can get bats and then return them to help out anyone that needs more.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 7, 2018)

Having a hard time catching diamond bats, would love some help. My ID is in this thread and I'll ty to share back bats asap


----------



## Lee (Feb 7, 2018)

Update: I only need to catch one more Golden bat, and 12 more Diamond bats, so thanks to all here who shared so far!! It's also been easy 'cause I'm still capturing the harder to get ones with my ridiculous amount of saved up leaf tickets that I know I'll never bother using, so I might as well use them here. It's also nice to definitely have something to send back out to everyone.


----------



## RobinHoody (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey there everyone I could reallyyyy need a bat partner bc I need the essences. I give bats back! Add me please! 

My FC = 1174 9296 625.

I add you back


----------



## Mu~ (Feb 8, 2018)

Still looking for the golden bats, need a bunch of them. Also looking for diamond bats. Add please: 49013303748.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 8, 2018)

Hey everyone, I haven't been feeling well lately, so I've only been logging on to replant flowers a few times a day. I would like to get bats to people who truly need them, so if you are still working on your bat goals, please let me know so I can bring some to you!


----------



## Bucky42 (Feb 8, 2018)

Mopy, I hope you feel better soon!


----------

